# Zoeva



## pnfpn (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't see a topic for this and did a search but nothing came up!

  Does anyone use this brand? I got my first haul in today of brushes and a palette. I took some pictures to share!

  http://imgur.com/a/mZ6nG

  Not pictured is my Brush cleanser bottle that I have put down somewhere and forgotten where..

*Top Left:*
  Ziploc pouches each brush came in
*Top middle:*
  Rose Golden Luxury set containing:
  Face:


106 Powder 	
102 Silk Finish 	
110 Face Shape 	
127 Luxe Sheer Cheek 	
142 Concealer Buffer 
  Eyes:


227 Soft Definer 	
231 Petit Crease 	
317 Wing Liner 
  Brown make up bag with rose gold zip + detail
  You save a bit of money buying this set if you want all of those brushes (which I did)
*Top Right*


Matte Fix Eye Primer - they included this is a thank you for my order. 
 *Left:*


222 All Over Shader 	
109 Face Paint 	
223 Petite Eye Blender 
 *Middle:*


Naturally Yours Palette 	
228 Crease 	
224 Luxe Defined Crease 	
238 Precise Shader 	
230 Luxe Pencil 	
232 Classic Shader 	
237 Detail Shader 
 *Right:*


221 Luxe Soft Crease 	
105 Luxe Highlight 	
126 Luxe Cheek Finish 
 *Service:*
  I put my order in to Zoeva on Saturday and it shipped Monday. For £7 flat rate shipping it is more than worth it. DHL don't fuck around folks. It arrived today - that's right 2 days to get to the UK from Germany via courier.

*First impressions of the palette:*
  Incredibly silky smooth. The mattes kick up a bit of powder when I was swatching but not a great deal. The black was the weakest, needing two layers to show up better on the swatches.

  The non mattes are smooth and buttery. I'm really looking forward to playing with this!

*Brushes:*
  I haven't played with the brushes yet. I have washed them and didn't notice any shedding on any of them as I was washing. IF any do shed when I go gather them up after they are dry I will edit this post.

  What I can say is that the powder brush is so damn soft. I can't get over how soft it is, especially for a synthetic brush. I have a feeling I'm going to really love using this.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

These brushes are beautiful and more than reasonably priced. I find myself stalking the site occasionally. Your haul looks amazing! I've been wanting that Rose Gold set for ages now.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> These brushes are beautiful and more than reasonably priced. I find myself stalking the site occasionally. Your haul looks amazing! I've been wanting that Rose Gold set for ages now.


  I used them today after I gave them a wash yesterday. Holy crap. These brushes! So I don't have Hakuhodos/Chikuhodos since they're hard to get here but these brushes made eyeshadow so effortless. Out of all the brushes I hauled too  only one has shed and it was a single hair.

  I'm definitely going to get more brushes!

  You should ottally get some but maybe a group buy? $18 is a bit steep unless you haul a massive amount


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I used them today after I gave them a wash yesterday. Holy crap. These brushes! So I don't have Hakuhodos/Chikuhodos since they're hard to get here but these brushes made eyeshadow so effortless. Out of all the brushes I hauled too  only one has shed and it was a single hair.
> 
> I'm definitely going to get more brushes!
> 
> You should ottally get some but maybe a group buy? $18 is a bit steep unless you haul a massive amount


  Even with the shipping $86 for 8 brushes and a pouch is still reasonable. Especially when I hear other rave about the quality. Eight comparable brushes from MAC would definitely cost me more than $86. I really have to narrow it down to what do I want exactly? A kit or individual brushes.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to get the expanded set, but I need to save up for it.


----------



## ginestra213 (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad to see a thread on this. This brand def doesn't get enough love. I've been using their stuff for a few years now. I have like 10 brushes from them, and most of them are frankly amazing. Not super thrilled with their dupe for the MAC 239 because I found the hair to start splaying after awhile (about 6 months of use/washes). I also am not a huge fan of their angled blush brush (Luxe sheer cheek) but I think that is more because I realized I don't like that kind of brush in general, but the quality of it is still excellent.

  However, today I just got a few more brushes and I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo thrilled about them. Especially the 120 kabuki brush. I needed something to help me do a final buffing of my complexion after everything was applied, and the kabuki is AMAZING for that. It's dense, huge, and very heavy, which I like in brushes. I was just elated when I first saw it, it's such a nice quality brush. I'm still waiting for it to dry after it's first washing, but I can't wait to share how it works. I also got their 105 highlighter brush, which is the perfect size for contouring (I got it for that and not highlighting, I like a large fan brush for that purpose). Again, great quality. I washed both these brushes, and not a single hair came out, they don't smell, and they just seem heavenly. I also like that they come with plastic sheathes to keep the hairs nice when traveling or not in use. 

  I just can't get over the quality of their brushes for the price. It's truly amazing. Would love to see pics/thoughts on people's brushes. I'll share a bunch of mine once my new ones are all dry!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Even with the shipping $86 for 8 brushes and a pouch is still reasonable. Especially when I hear other rave about the quality. Eight comparable brushes from MAC would definitely cost me more than $86. I really have to narrow it down to what do I want exactly? A kit or individual brushes.


  That reasoning makes so much sense, but still I ruled out buying the rose gold set. Here I am w/ facts that something that's probably amazing is cheaper but I can't cough up the $$. It might have to do with not having them in my hands instantly. Makes me nervous somehow. :sigh:


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I didn't see a topic for this and did a search but nothing came up!  Does anyone use this brand? I got my first haul in today of brushes and a palette. I took some pictures to share!  http://imgur.com/a/mZ6nG  Not pictured is my Brush cleanser bottle that I have put down somewhere and forgotten where..
> 
> *Top Left:*
> Ziploc pouches each brush came in
> ...


Im glad i found a tread about these brushes they look gorgeous btw how much did you pay for shipping?? I added 2 brushes to my cart just to see how much shipping it would be and it was $16!! Thats a lot, maybe because i live in USA, or it depends on how much stuff do you order??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Im glad i found a tread about these brushes they look gorgeous btw how much did you pay for shipping?? I added 2 brushes to my cart just to see how much shipping it would be and it was $16!! Thats a lot, maybe because i live in USA, or it depends on how much stuff do you order??


  I don't know if the $16 is a flat fee to the US, because that was what I was quoted when I was looking at a brush set.


----------



## Mardybum (Aug 20, 2014)

The Rose Gold set is so pretty! It's being getting a lot of blog coverage lately and I am yet to read a bad thing about Zoeva brushes!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 21, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Im glad i found a tread about these brushes they look gorgeous btw how much did you pay for shipping?? I added 2 brushes to my cart just to see how much shipping it would be and it was $16!! Thats a lot, maybe because i live in USA, or it depends on how much stuff do you order??


  Their shipping is a flat rate however much you buy. I'm in England so my rate was £7 and it arrived at my doorstep in 2 days.

  I would suggest either going in on a group order with friends or buying a crapton!


----------



## Naritchie (Oct 2, 2014)

I want these brushes so much! I plan on ordering soon. I did notice a slight price increase in the past few months. They're still very reasonnably priced though. I'm just afraid I might have to pay custums. Has anyone from Canada ordered them? If so, how was the shipping experience?


----------



## tirurit (Oct 11, 2014)

I am very interested in these brushes.

  I want to stop using some old sigma brushes and random label brushes that I have and want to have duplicates of some mac and sigma brushes that I have so I am not cleaning them so constantly and these sound like good quality and very reasonable price.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 11, 2014)

Naritchie said:


> I want these brushes so much! I plan on ordering soon. I did notice a slight price increase in the past few months. They're still very reasonnably priced though. I'm just afraid I might have to pay custums. Has anyone from Canada ordered them? If so, how was the shipping experience?


  I know someone that ordered the huge set and she is in Canada. She didn't have to pay customs!


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all. I just wanted to share my experience on ordering from Zoeva.

I'm not 100% sure how long delivery to the US was overall since there was a mix up with tracking and our delivery - USPS never updated the tracking information after the package left the last city before my sister's city and we never knew it was delivered until long after it had actually been delivered! BUT I believe it actually worked out to be about 9-12 days. I ordered on Nov 19th and we believe it was delivered during or just after Thanksgiving weekend. Zoeva's customer service is excellent and responsive, packaging and presentation is superb considering the cost of the brushes,  AND they shipped my stuff out the day after I ordered by DHL (got to US in a day or 2). I wish they could give you the option to choose a different carrier because German DHL then handed it over to wacky USPS for delivery who started the whole catastrophe. I have to say though that USPS' customer service throughout was really good given all the issues. I believe I may just have been unlucky given the proximity of my order/delivery time to all the Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday delivery madness. I would definitely order again and don't mind the shipping fee but would wait until I was ordering a bunch of things or splitting with a friend like I did and for sure, outside of holiday time.

I've included some photos of my brushes below and will post an updated review once I've had a chance to really use them.

All the brushes came in this big canvas type black bag and the individual brushes I bought (i.e. those which weren't part of a set) came in the little plastic pouches that are well made and which I plan to use to store brushes and pencils for travel! The black bag is really sturdy and can be used for multiple purposes. I ordered two individual brushes: 
1. 105 Luxe Highlight
2. 232 Classic Shader





  This is the black complete eye set. All the brushes have a number and type name on the side. The brushes came in this nice faux leather zip pouch which is lined with a fuchsia pink shiny fabric on the inside and has the words "Color. Love. Makeup" printed just below the inner zipped pocket. The complete eye set in rose gold came out about two days after I ordered and I wished I had waited so my brushes would have been siblings instead of cousins lol.









  My fave! The Rose Gold Luxury Set: Such a beauty! It's similar packaged to the black complete eye set except that the bag is brown faux leather with brown fabric on the inside and is about twice the size of that included in the complete eye set.. The brushes are also brown and the accents and ferrules are rose gold. 





  One thing to note though for anyone seeking to make an order with a friend to save on shipping, you can only order one of the rose gold set through the website. If you want to order more than one, you have to email them after you receive your order confirmation and they will manually add the extra set(s) and resend you an order confirmation.


----------



## ginestra213 (Jan 13, 2015)

you got some nice goodies! I am in LOVE with my Luxe Highlight, I hope you enjoy yours as well!! Nice to hear about their customer service, thanks for sharing the story and such nice pictures!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 13, 2015)

Good haul! I've had my rose gold face set since last spring, so I can share my impressions. I love the blending brush, it's the best blending brush I've used. I use mac 217 to apply the colour and the zoeva one to blend. My favourite foundation brush is Sigma F80 but the first one I ordered lasted 13-14 months!! Idk what happened, it started shedding really bad, a bunch of hair was falling off every day (which didn't stop me from buying the rose gold one this black friday). I started using the foundation one from the set and didn't really like it at first but I'm used to it now and one day I use the sigma brush, one day the zoeva one. I've used the 'face shape' brush only a few times and I don't really need it, also the concealer brush is a bit too dense for my liking, so I don't use it either. I like the rest from the set, they are very soft and I use them all the time. I've washed them many many times and I can definitely say that they are as white as they were in the beginning.  The only other brush I have from Zoeva is the smudger one and I love it! It's perfect for applying colour on the lower lid or for smudging eye pencil. I want to order the eye set but I already have half of the brushes. I think they shouldn't have put the same brushes in two rose gold sets, although you can never have too many shader and blending brushes!


----------



## Shars (Jan 13, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> you got some nice goodies! I am in LOVE with my Luxe Highlight, I hope you enjoy yours as well!! Nice to hear about their customer service, thanks for sharing the story and such nice pictures!
> You're welcome and happy to hear you love the luxe highlight. I'm yet to use mine but I love the shape! Do you have any others?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mkoparanova*
> ...


  Thanks! Thanks for sharing your review too. I feel like Zoeva doesn't get a lot of hype but I feel they should. I wonder if maybe your F80 ferrules got wet and the glue came apart because that would compromise any good brush. I wish they did the rose gold set in just face brushes!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to pick some brushes up as a birthday gift to myself in March.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 29, 2015)

:eyelove:


----------



## Shars (Jan 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  I want both! lol


----------



## ginestra213 (Jan 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/02/zoeva-rose-golden-vol-2-brush-sets.html

I can't wait! And a brush holder


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/02/zoeva-rose-golden-vol-2-brush-sets.html
> 
> I can't wait! And a brush holder


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/02/zoeva-rose-golden-vol-2-brush-sets.html
> 
> I can't wait! And a brush holder


  I'm really happy that the brushes in this rose golden set are different from the other face sets. The detailing on it is stunning though!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm really happy that the brushes in this rose golden set are different from the other face sets. The detailing on it is stunning though!


  Me too! And the useless (imo) concealer brush is only in one of the sets! The foundation brush looks like my favourite Sigma F80.


----------



## stylabell (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know when the new rose gold set becomes available?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 6, 2015)

stylabell said:


> Does anyone know when the new rose gold set becomes available?


 23rd Feb


----------



## stylabell (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks. I'm totally getting the eye set. I want both but last count I have about 40 brushes.  Another question, is this a limited edition or glong to be a permanent collection?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 6, 2015)

stylabell said:


> Thanks. I'm totally getting the eye set. I want both but last count I have about 40 brushes.  Another question, is this a limited edition or glong to be a permanent collection?


  I have no idea but the other rose gold set has been available for over a year now, although it was out of stock for a few months.   The palette :eyelove: http://livelifegorgeous.nl/2015/02/zoeva-rose-golden-eyeshadow-palette/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=zoeva-rose-golden-eyeshadow-palette http://www.reallyree.com/2015/02/zoeva-rose-golden-palette-review-swatches.html  Has anyone tried their eyeshadows?


----------



## ginestra213 (Feb 8, 2015)

OMG a brush holder. Sign me up!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 8, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> OMG a brush holder. Sign me up!


  Did you see it? http://www.reallyree.com/2015/02/zoeva-brush-holder-rose-golden.html
I expected something much nicer, maybe a metallic rose gold one, not a plain plastic one with some print on it.


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Did you see it? http://www.reallyree.com/2015/02/zoeva-brush-holder-rose-golden.html
> I expected something much nicer, maybe a metallic rose gold one, not a plain plastic one with some print on it.


  Yeah, I wouldn't pay 7 quid for that!


----------



## ginestra213 (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, I found it after. It's cute, but underwhelming  Hopefully since this is their first, they'll offer better ones!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

I got the 2 sets and the palette today, they are sooo pretty! I spot-cleaned a few brushes quickly, so I can use them. The 104 is almost the same as Sigma F80, the latter is just a little bit denser. I loved the 109 for contouring, it applies and blends the colour perfectly! The two shaders are also pretty good. The brow brush is great for a strong brow. There are quite a lot of crease brushes and I'm not sure which ones I used but they were ok. I really liked the blush brush, I usually use the angled kind, so I don't know how this one would compare to a similar one from a different brand. 

I also loved the palette, the shades are very pigmented! The matte ones are a bit drier and not creamy like the rest but I think that this is normal. It would be perfect for summer! I think the texture might be similar to the MUG foil es but I don't have any of them, so that's just an assumption based on the swatches I've seen.


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got the 2 sets and the palette today, they are sooo pretty! I spot-cleaned a few brushes quickly, so I can use them. The 104 is almost the same as Sigma F80, the latter is just a little bit denser. I loved the 109 for contouring, it applies and blends the colour perfectly! The two shaders are also pretty good. The brow brush is great for a strong brow. There are quite a lot of crease brushes and I'm not sure which ones I used but they were ok. I really liked the blush brush, I usually use the angled kind, so I don't know how this one would compare to a similar one from a different brand.
> 
> I also loved the palette, the shades are very pigmented! The matte ones are a bit drier and not creamy like the rest but I think that this is normal. It would be perfect for summer! I think the texture might be similar to the MUG foil es but I don't have any of them, so that's just an assumption based on the swatches I've seen.


  Yay!! *Adds 104 to list!* I've been looking at that 109 too. It looks similar to the new Marc Jacobs one (blush and contour) and one that Morphe brushes does (G30 I think). I also want to try the 112 even though I know I don't use those types of brushes for applying foundation lol. I wish they would do an LE set with just face brushes. I'm drowning in eye brushes.

  Good to know that the palettes are good. Have you ever tried their liners? I heard that they are pretty good too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay!! *Adds 104 to list!* I've been looking at that 109 too. It looks similar to the new Marc Jacobs one (blush and contour) and one that Morphe brushes does (G30 I think). I also want to try the 112 even though I know I don't use those types of brushes for applying foundation lol. I wish they would do an LE set with just face brushes. I'm drowning in eye brushes.
> 
> Good to know that the palettes are good. Have you ever tried their liners? I heard that they are pretty good too.


  I haven't but I've heard the same thing. My second F80 started shedding and I've only had it for less than 3 months! I hope this one can replace it.

I think they do have some sets with face brushes only. Tbh, I opened the packages today and although the brushes are super pretty, I realized that I don't need the eye set at all! I'm keeping it though


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I haven't but I've heard the same thing. My second F80 started shedding and I've only had it for less than 3 months! I hope this one can replace it.
> 
> I think they do have some sets with face brushes only. Tbh, I opened the packages today and although the brushes are super pretty, *I realized that I don't need the eye set at all! I'm keeping it though
> 
> ...


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 27, 2015)

I ordered the Rose Gold Vol. 2 eye set the day it released. It's my first Zoeva purchase and I can't wait to get them! I'm hoping that they'll be my favorite brushes ever. I live in the US, not sure how long they will take to arrive. Anyone else in the US make an order before, how long did yours take?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> I ordered the Rose Gold Vol. 2 eye set the day it released. It's my first Zoeva purchase and I can't wait to get them! I'm hoping that they'll be my favorite brushes ever. I live in the US, not sure how long they will take to arrive. Anyone else in the US make an order before, how long did yours take?


  I hope you like them! I really like mine so far but I haven't used all of them yet. 



 So pretty!!



The foundation brush





And the contour brush


----------



## nt234 (Feb 28, 2015)

These brushes are gorgeous! I keep stumbling across pictures of them on Instagram and it's so hard not to buy a set. I just got a new set a few months ago so now I'm just buying individual brushes.


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope you like them! I really like mine so far but I haven't used all of them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Woah those face brushes have me jealous~ Are they soft? Which ones do you like best so far?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Woah those face brushes have me jealous~ Are they soft? Which ones do you like best so far?


  They are really soft imo! I haven't tried all of them but I really like the foundation, the contour and the blush brush. From the eye set I like the shader and the 227 is my favourite blending brush. I prefer MAC 217 for applying es in the crease, the 227 is a bit stiffer, so it blends better. Also the 226 is perfect for smudging eye pencils or applying es on the lower eyelid.


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just bought the rose gold 2.0 eye set! Can't wait!


----------



## Jayjayy (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been back and forth about buying a set for months and I think I'm going to pull the trigger to commemorate my birthday this month! The USD conversion is not in my favor (eeek). I think I've finally decided on the second rose gold set. let me buy it before I change my mind again lol


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 9, 2015)

You won't regret it!!


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 12, 2015)

This isn't really up my alley, but I just saw this if anyone is interested:

  https://www.zoeva-shop.de/en/new/zoeva-bamboo-vol2/a-9008574/

  Too bad they don't have separate brush holders


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> Just bought the rose gold 2.0 eye set! Can't wait!


  I suppose you've received it, what do you think about it? Something is bothering me but I have to use it a bit more and I'll share.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> This isn't really up my alley, but I just saw this if anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.zoeva-shop.de/en/new/zoeva-bamboo-vol2/a-9008574/
> 
> Too bad they don't have separate brush holders


  The sunday girl has a review up, they look good but I have too many brushes and I don't need new ones atm


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I suppose you've received it, what do you think about it? Something is bothering me but I have to use it a bit more and I'll share.


  I just got it today, so I'll have to wait until they're done drying to play with them  I'll hopefully have news soon! Although I should add that they sent me the wrong set, but I liked it so I kept it lol They sent me the face set


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> I just got it today, so I'll have to wait until they're done drying to play with them  I'll hopefully have news soon! Although I should add that they sent me the wrong set, but I liked it so I kept it lol They sent me the face set


  Oh the face brushes are amazing! I think I should've bought only the face set. I have a problem with the quality. It's not the same as the one of the regular line and the first rose gold line. My favourite smudger brush is veery different in this face set. The head is more oval and I can't really use it for smudging.. Also, the bristles are not as soft. I wonder, if I received a bad set or they've decided that the sets will sell regardless of the quality. I'm not saying that they are horrible but if these were my first sets, I wouldn't buy more. I really like the foundation, the contour and the blush brush though.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stupid question of the day: you have to wash your brushes before you use them the firts time?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Stupid question of the day: you have to wash your brushes before you use them the firts time?


  Yes


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 14, 2015)

@mkoparanova I think I have the other smudger brush you're talking about! I got mine from the vegan travel set that they no longer sell. It's dark blue/grey and has no number. I noticed the same thing you noted when I got the Rose Gold 2.0, that these brushes were different. I don't mind the various shapes, but you're right in that if they have the same name, I would expect the same brush.

  I like the face brushes a lot so far! I really like the buffer, I'm glad I waited until they redesigned it to buy it. My one issue is that they made their 228 crease in this set with white natural bristles, whereas before it was dark natural bristles. From the pictures I've seen on the website, it seems like they did this with the regular 228 too. It's just a pity, because I found that brush to honestly be perfection as it was


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> @mkoparanova I think I have the other smudger brush you're talking about! I got mine from the vegan travel set that they no longer sell. It's dark blue/grey and has no number. I noticed the same thing you noted when I got the Rose Gold 2.0, that these brushes were different. I don't mind the various shapes, but you're right in that if they have the same name, I would expect the same brush.
> 
> I like the face brushes a lot so far! I really like the buffer, I'm glad I waited until they redesigned it to buy it. My one issue is that they made their 228 crease in this set with white natural bristles, whereas before it was dark natural bristles. From the pictures I've seen on the website, it seems like they did this with the regular 228 too. It's just a pity, because I found that brush to honestly be perfection as it was


  The more I use them, the more I see the differences. The smudger brush is completely different, I can't smudge anything with it.
  I haven't had the 228 brush before but I have the 227 from the first rose golden set and it's my favourite blending brush. Its crown is almost twice bigger and denser than the new one's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'll write them an email about that.

  The face brushes are really good! I use the contour brush every day and the buffer one I alternate between the buffer, the foundation brush from the first rose golden set and Sigma F80 for my foundation. The blush brush applies bronzer beautifully.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 14, 2015)

It's good to know these differences between the first and second rose gold set, because I still have to decide which ones I'm going to buy.  I'm still trying to decide whether I find it important to have "pretty" rose gold brushes (and order two rose gold sets, regular + eyes (vol 1 or 2)) or if I can live with the regular black ones (and I'll order the full set with the big makeup case).  Decisions decision decisions... so life important...  (nevermind that people are starving to death, I need my energy to think about brushes :-/  )


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 14, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Decisions decision decisions... so life important... (nevermind that people are starving to death, I need my energy to think about brushes :-/ )


  I have the first face rose gold set and the two of the second one. I have only one brush with a black handle. I loove my first RG set, I use all the brushes on a daily basis. The face brushes from the 2nd RG set are really good but the eye brushes are not high quality in this particular set. So I would recommend the first RG face set plus some other face and eye brushes with black handles.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm going to stop dragging my feet and place an order on Friday. I'm still going to get the rose gold eye set volume 1.


----------



## machris10 (May 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to stop dragging my feet and place an order on Friday. I'm still going to get the rose gold eye set volume 1.


  Hello! Im new here. I couldn't help to join! I needed to be in comtact with people that understood make up other than my man who doesn't understand why I need to pay for expensive brushes lol!  So I hate to be married to a brand, I dislike having to waste money trying out just to find out that I wasted my investment and it seems like these brand is a very good one for the value, quality and amount of momey they go for.    To dilligaf: Hey girl! Im FLL and I almost clicked that button to go ahead with purchase but I like to read reviews and get opinions from people having used them. If you want to split the shipping cost I'm down.    To mkoparanova:   Thanks to mkoparanova for the awesome pics.  Now you have me drooling like a fat kid staring at a choco cake thru a clear window LOL! i have a question. What number or code do you use for the foundation one? Can you name the number.  Also, how does it compare the length of these brushes to the ones from MAC. They look shorter and some of thicker diameter especially the face ones.  How do these brushes compare to the morphe brushes and the sigma or stigma.  I don't want to leave my paycheck at the MAC counter for 2 brushes smdh  Hope you all have a great Memorial Weekend!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 23, 2015)

machris10 said:


> Hope you all have a great Memorial Weekend!


  First of all - welcome!!

  I use two foundarion brushes from Zoeva on a daily basis - 102 from the Rose golden vol 1 set and 104 from the vol 2 set. I love both of them, however, the 104 sheds a bit and it's not as dense as I would like it to be. Compared to the Sigma F80 brush, the bristles of 104 are longer and less dense. The brushes in the Rose golden volume 2 set are shorter and much thicker than the other ones I own. I can post pictures tomorrow. 
  I would definitely recommend the Zoeva brushes, if you're just starting using brushes and need to buy quite a lot of them. I actually picked 10 basic brushes from Zoeva for a friend of mine last year and she loves them! Sadly, as pretty as the Rose golden 2 sets are, the quality is just not there. I don't know if there were problems with my sets but they are not very dense, some of them shed and there are huge differences with the same brushes I have in the regular or the rose golden 1 packaging. 
  I don't own any Morphe brushes, so I can't help you with that but I'll post pictures of the brushes next to MAC and Sigma, so you can compare the length.


----------



## Corally (Oct 16, 2015)

Just read that there's gonna be a new eyeshadow palette soon! It's called En Taupe. I loooove taupe so I can't wait. The eyeshadow palettes have such amazing quality, espcially for that low price. I still need to get Rodeo Belle, Love is a Story and Retro Future but I have all the other palettes. And I might even want to BU a few palettes in a while. They're so awesome!


----------



## ginestra213 (Oct 18, 2015)

The En Taupe release also includes taupe brushes!!!! I'll certainly get the palette, but I'm hesitant about the brushes. I'm so disappointed with the Rose Golden 2.0 set that I'm afraid to buy anything outside their professional line (which is still fabulous). 

  Check out their blog: http://zoeva-blog.de/wordpress/2015/10/new-zoeva-en-taupe-palette/


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 18, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> The En Taupe release also includes taupe brushes!!!! I'll certainly get the palette, but I'm hesitant about the brushes. I'm so disappointed with the Rose Golden 2.0 set that I'm afraid to buy anything outside their professional line (which is still fabulous).
> 
> Check out their blog: http://zoeva-blog.de/wordpress/2015/10/new-zoeva-en-taupe-palette/


  The palette looks great! I have all the brushes from this set but just like you, I'm disappointed in the RG 2 sets. There are a couple of brushes from them that I use every day but the quality is not the best.


----------



## Corally (Nov 2, 2015)

Just ordered the En Taupe palette!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey there, I've been debating buying Zoeva for awhile, and now Maggie, you have me a lil concerned.  ARe you all still in love with these sets?


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey there, I've been debating buying Zoeva for awhile, and now Maggie, you have me a lil concerned.  ARe you all still in love with these sets?


  I love the Rose golden 1! Most of the brushes I use on a daily basis are from Zoeva. I wouldn't recommend the vol 2, the quality is not the same. I only use 2 brushes from the two vol 2 sets


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

There are individual rose gold brushes now:
http://www.beautybay.com/zoeva/ZOEVA/_/N-1z00kmhZ1z00qad

I want 105 or 114. Does anyone have them?


----------



## Sarru (Dec 23, 2015)

hi, this might go unanswered or unnoticed, but I was wondering if any Canadians could help me out with this situation. 

Basically, I ordered over a week ago, went through Paypal (at the checkout process, it changed page to Paypal, I logged in, it showed shipping + conversion cost, I pressed to pay, etc.). I received a confirmation email but never a shipping one. I waited until today to go on the site and check my order status and it said no payment ever received. I pressed to pay again with Paypal, even though I am 100% certain I paid (but it hasn't showed up with my bank or Paypal yet, either). Their site then said something along the lines of "there was a problem, contact your dealer" - "Es sind Probleme aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Händler"). Then today they cancelled my order. I sent customer service an email trying to figure out what's up, but I get that it's Christmas so I probably won't hear anything right away. I tried to place a new order to see if maybe somehow I missed something the first time - same problems. It makes it LOOK like an accepted Paypal payment, but then it has all this stuff about how I never paid and there were problems. 

I have never in years of shopping online had a Paypal payment issue. Anyone use Paypal and Canadian who has ordered successfully?


----------



## Shars (Dec 23, 2015)

Sarru said:


> hi, this might go unanswered or unnoticed, but I was wondering if any Canadians could help me out with this situation.
> 
> Basically, I ordered over a week ago, went through Paypal (at the checkout process, it changed page to Paypal, I logged in, it showed shipping + conversion cost, I pressed to pay, etc.). I received a confirmation email but never a shipping one. I waited until today to go on the site and check my order status and it said no payment ever received. I pressed to pay again with Paypal, even though I am 100% certain I paid (but it hasn't showed up with my bank or Paypal yet, either). Their site then said something along the lines of "there was a problem, contact your dealer" - "Es sind Probleme aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Händler"). Then today they cancelled my order. I sent customer service an email trying to figure out what's up, but I get that it's Christmas so I probably won't hear anything right away. I tried to place a new order to see if maybe somehow I missed something the first time - same problems. It makes it LOOK like an accepted Paypal payment, but then it has all this stuff about how I never paid and there were problems.
> 
> I have never in years of shopping online had a Paypal payment issue. Anyone use Paypal and Canadian who has ordered successfully?



I'm not from Canada but I did order from them before and used PayPal to pay and didn't have any problems. I had a separate issue with my order and their customer service team was very responsive and helped me solve my problem. Perhaps wait until after Christmas and during their business hours to contact them. They observe both Christmas and Boxing Day and maybe they close on Christmas Eve for their staff so perhaps their payment system is on hold. I could be wrong but hopefully someone gets back to you soon.


----------



## Corally (Dec 24, 2015)

OMG have you seen the new eyeshadow and blush palettes?! :
http://www.innenaussen.com/2015/12/vorschau-zoeva-spectrum-kollektion.html
http://missjennyg.blogspot.nl/2015/12/pressemitteilung-zoeva-spectrum.html
I WANT THEM ALL.  Especially the eyeshadow palettes!


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 25, 2015)

^ Nice!!

I hope SpaceNK stocks more Zoeva products such as the En Taupe eye shadow palette. Right now they're limited to just a few products.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone know which palettes Spacenk US had?  I know they are gone from the site but I'm wondering if I can find them in store.  I can't recall the names.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 27, 2015)

En Taupe was there, IIRC. I don't remember what the other two were, unfortunately.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2015)

very nice! 





Corally said:


> OMG have you seen the new eyeshadow and blush palettes?! :
> http://www.innenaussen.com/2015/12/vorschau-zoeva-spectrum-kollektion.html
> http://missjennyg.blogspot.nl/2015/12/pressemitteilung-zoeva-spectrum.html
> I WANT THEM ALL.  Especially the eyeshadow palettes!


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 28, 2015)

SpaceNK stopped carrying Zoeva? Should have bought the palettes when I had the chance. :/ I wanted to get it from them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 29, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> SpaceNK stopped carrying Zoeva? Should have bought the palettes when I had the chance. :/ I wanted to get it from them.



I think they are just sold out.  I should probably email them and ask.  Last month they sold out of a product I wanted. I emailed them and they were able to tell me when it was coming back.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think they are just sold out.  I should probably email them and ask.  Last month they sold out of a product I wanted. I emailed them and they were able to tell me when it was coming back.



I hope so! When I couldn't even get to the Zoeva page, I panicked. I love SpaceNK and prefer buying makeup and skincare from them - their customer service has always been top-notch for me so far.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 30, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I hope so! When I couldn't even get to the Zoeva page, I panicked. I love SpaceNK and prefer buying makeup and skincare from them - their customer service has always been top-notch for me so far.



Well I heard back from SpaceNK. Not a definite answer but . . . "At this time, we do not have any information about the Zoeva eyeshadow palettes coming back in stock as they were a limited edition. We recommend checking back on our website within the next few weeks for any updates regarding the availability of these palettes." 

They did tell me which ones they had carried.  I only remember seeing 2 on the website but there were 3.  I think I'll go check in store tomorrow.  If I was smart, I'd call around but I just don't feel like it.  Plus, I'm unsure if I should try and order them from the Zoeva site or just wait for the new Spectrum collection which looks great.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Well I heard back from SpaceNK. Not a definite answer but . . . "At this time, we do not have any information about the Zoeva eyeshadow palettes coming back in stock as they were a limited edition. We recommend checking back on our website within the next few weeks for any updates regarding the availability of these palettes."
> 
> They did tell me which ones they had carried.  I only remember seeing 2 on the website but there were 3.  I think I'll go check in store tomorrow.  If I was smart, I'd call around but I just don't feel like it.  Plus, I'm unsure if I should try and order them from the Zoeva site or just wait for the new Spectrum collection which looks great.



Thanks for the info! I only saw 2 palettes on the site as well. The third one must have been the En Taupe which I wanted to get, but I never saw it in stock and missed out. I didn't want to buy directly from Zoeva, but it seems to be the only option at this time. Hmmm. If I get a chance I will try to call a few SpaceNK stores.

I had forgotten about the Spectrum collection. My low-buy for 2016 (one of my many New Year's resolutions) is going to be hard to stick to, but my makeup spending in 2015 was out of control.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Well I heard back from SpaceNK. Not a definite answer but . . . "At this time, we do not have any information about the Zoeva eyeshadow palettes coming back in stock as they were a limited edition. We recommend checking back on our website within the next few weeks for any updates regarding the availability of these palettes."
> 
> They did tell me which ones they had carried.  I only remember seeing 2 on the website but there were 3.  I think I'll go check in store tomorrow.  If I was smart, I'd call around but I just don't feel like it.  Plus, I'm unsure if I should try and order them from the Zoeva site or just wait for the new Spectrum collection which looks great.



I just called one of the Space NK stores in Cali. She said that they are sold out of all Zoeva palettes (they sold out in early December), and they have no plans at this time to restock. She thinks they were only meant for the holiday season. :/ I hope another retailer starts carrying them, or one of the big beauty supply stores does (Frends, Naimies, Muse, Nigel, Alcone, etc.).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 30, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thanks for the info! I only saw 2 palettes on the site as well. The third one must have been the En Taupe which I wanted to get, but I never saw it in stock and missed out. I didn't want to buy directly from Zoeva, but it seems to be the only option at this time. Hmmm. If I get a chance I will try to call a few SpaceNK stores.
> 
> I had forgotten about the Spectrum collection. My low-buy for 2016 (one of my many New Year's resolutions) is going to be hard to stick to, but my makeup spending in 2015 was out of control.



No they had the Cocoa Blend palette.  I know if I had seen it, I would have grabbed it.  I did see they Smoky palette in a Bloomingdale's the week before Christmas so I haven't given up hope yet.  If not, I'll order from Zoeva. The shipping was pricey though.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No they had the Cocoa Blend palette.  I know if I had seen it, I would have grabbed it.  I did see they Smoky palette in a Bloomingdale's the week before Christmas so I haven't given up hope yet.  If not, I'll order from Zoeva. The shipping was pricey though.



I'll call the 2 other SpaceNK's that I have shopped from to see if they have any palettes left. My sister went to a SpaceNK at Bloomies a few days ago. Kicking myself that I didn't ask her to look for one for me.

Did you have to pay customs duties when you ordered from Zoeva directly? That's what I don't want to have to deal with.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2015)

I stopped at one bloomies, called another and a store. I was told they were sold out and the last one said they had to send back the ones left already as it was only for the holidays. I still consider today part of the holidays. I guess they don't. I was told to check the website.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 31, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I stopped at one bloomies, called another and a store. I was told they were sold out and the last one said they had to send back the ones left already as it was only for the holidays. I still consider today part of the holidays. I guess they don't. I was told to check the website.



Sometimes items pop in and out of stock on the SpaceNK website. I have a miles long wishlist which I check regularly, and pages for brands/item frequently appear and disappear.

I am impatient though and I went ahead and ordered Cocoa Blend, En Taupe palettes, and a makeup bag directly from the Zoeva website.


----------



## Corally (Jan 1, 2016)

Swatches of all the Spectrum palettes:
http://www.picturresque.de/zoeva-spectrum-collection/

Yep. Need everything.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Sometimes items pop in and out of stock on the SpaceNK website. I have a miles long wishlist which I check regularly, and pages for brands/item frequently appear and disappear.
> 
> I am impatient though and I went ahead and ordered Cocoa Blend, En Taupe palettes, and a makeup bag directly from the Zoeva website.



Oh Thanks for telling me.  I may go this route too.  Let me know how things go.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2016)

Corally said:


> Swatches of all the Spectrum palettes:
> http://www.picturresque.de/zoeva-spectrum-collection/
> 
> Yep. Need everything.



Oh boy!  I still want everything.  The warm palette is not really what I think of when I think of warm shades so I'm intrigued.  The cool palette shades reminds me of the new Mufe palette.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2016)

Corally said:


> Swatches of all the Spectrum palettes:
> http://www.picturresque.de/zoeva-spectrum-collection/
> 
> Yep. Need everything.



Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!! 

Do you know when these are releasing?!?!

Side note: I'm always stalking the Zoeva site but I've never pulled the trigger. I really want to try some of their products and those are right up my alley.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2016)

mel33t said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you know when these are releasing?!?!



In the blog post, it says January 11.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> In the blog post, it says January 11.



Thanks!!!  

(I like the new avatar shelly  ... well new to me anyway, had some issues with this site and ads and it was difficult to read on my phone but I think I've gotten the hang of it!! )


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 1, 2016)

Corally said:


> Swatches of all the Spectrum palettes:
> http://www.picturresque.de/zoeva-spectrum-collection/
> 
> Yep. Need everything.



Wow. These swatches are better than I imagined. I must stay strong though. I just placed an order and I have to take a break before placing another one.



Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh Thanks for telling me.  I may go this route too.  Let me know how things go.



I will! I read in the Comments section of Tempatalia's Zoeva review that SpaceNK has no plans at this time of restocking Zoeva in stores. I wonder if this was the plan all along (to stock only for the Holidays) or if they changed their minds on the brand for whatever reason.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2016)

I just checked the site and a palette popped up but says its out of stock.  They may have restocked and I missed it again.  I think with the shipping cost it would come out cheaper to order from Zoeva direct assuming no huge customs charges.  I'm just having trouble narrowing it down.  They all look good.  Plus I'm trying to figure out if any are too much like the new ones coming out.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 2, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just checked the site and a palette popped up but says its out of stock.  They may have restocked and I missed it again.  I think with the shipping cost it would come out cheaper to order from Zoeva direct assuming no huge customs charges.  I'm just having trouble narrowing it down.  They all look good.  Plus I'm trying to figure out if any are too much like the new ones coming out.



In my SpaceNK wishlist it says there are two of the cocoa palettes left, but then it says Out Of Stock.

For me, with the 9% sales tax rate in LA, it was cheaper to buy from the website directly. But as you said, only if I am not hit with customs fees later on. I have wanted to buy the 3 section makeup bag for a while and Space NK never carried this, so it made sense to buy from Zoeva.

I had to summon up all my self-control to not buy all the palettes. Initially, I wanted to get: Cocoa Blend, En Taupe, Mixed Metals, Naturally Yours, Rose Golden, and Rodeo Belle. But then I decided to start with Cocoa, Taupe, and Metals.

And this is not even counting the new ones. I may have to place a second order if I like the formulation once my wallet recovers.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 3, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> In my SpaceNK wishlist it says there are two of the cocoa palettes left, but then it says Out Of Stock.
> 
> For me, with the 9% sales tax rate in LA, it was cheaper to buy from the website directly. But as you said, only if I am not hit with customs fees later on. I have wanted to buy the 3 section makeup bag for a while and Space NK never carried this, so it made sense to buy from Zoeva.
> 
> ...



I want to buy En Taupe and Cocoa Blend as well as a few of their brushes but I've never used PayPal before. This might be a dumb question but when you bought from Zoeva did you have any issues?


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 3, 2016)

mel33t said:


> I want to buy En Taupe and Cocoa Blend as well as a few of their brushes but I've never used PayPal before. This might be a dumb question but when you bought from Zoeva did you have any issues?



I have't received my package yet, so I can only speak of my buying/paying experience. I've had a PayPal account for years, so the payment process was easy for me on the site (just like buying from a US company). But the real test will be the delivery of the package. Their carrier is DHL Parcel.


----------



## ginestra213 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not sure if these have been posted here yet, but there are also ten new brushes coming out with the palettes:
[in German] http://milliclilli.jimdo.com/2015/12/17/zoeva-10-new-brushes/

I'm skeptical of some of the contouring brushes... but I really want the petite pencil, luxe petit buffer, and luxe powder fusion brushes though!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 4, 2016)

mel33t said:


> I want to buy En Taupe and Cocoa Blend as well as a few of their brushes but I've never used PayPal before. This might be a dumb question but when you bought from Zoeva did you have any issues?



I know this question wasn't for me but thought I'd share my experience w/PayPal. If you do online shopping, I would suggest signing up. I even use it to pay some of my monthly subscriptions. I had an issue with a seller and they refunded the money. I prefer it to giving each individual seller my credit or debit information. I'm so against providing different shops my credit info that unless they have paypal, I won't use them except in rare instances. My experience with them has been good & I've used PayPal for years. 

I plan on placing an order with Zoeva but cringe  at the shipping cost.


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> I'll call the 2 other SpaceNK's that I have shopped from to see if they have any palettes left. My sister went to a SpaceNK at Bloomies a few days ago. Kicking myself that I didn't ask her to look for one for me.
> 
> Did you have to pay customs duties when you ordered from Zoeva directly? That's what I don't want to have to deal with.



I didn't have to pay any customs duties when I ordered directly from them. The only issue I had was on USPS' end... Zoeva shipped in by DHL and it got to the states very quickly but then DHL handed it over to USPS for delivery and then USPS "lost" it... tracking didn't update for days. Only for us to find out it had been delivered but they didn't scan to say it had been delivered *smh*


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> I didn't have to pay any customs duties when I ordered directly from them. The only issue I had was on USPS' end... Zoeva shipped in by DHL and it got to the states very quickly but then DHL handed it over to USPS for delivery and then USPS "lost" it... tracking didn't update for days. Only for us to find out it had been delivered but they didn't scan to say it had been delivered *smh*



Thanks for sharing your experience with their site! I was hoping that DHL would deliver it directly rather than having USPS handle it. I have found DHL to be faster and more reliable overall. I'll keep my fingers crossed that my box arrives safe and sound because I don't want have to argue with a non-US company over any issues. The last time it happened (with another company), it didn't go as well as I had hoped.

But at least you didn't have to pay customs. Hope that is the case with me as well!

I can't wait to receive my Zoe makeup bag! I've been oohing and ahhing over it for a while now after seeing it on my YT vids.

https://www.zoeva-shop.de/makeup-tote-zoe-bag/a-8000357/


----------



## Corally (Jan 7, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with their site! I was hoping that DHL would deliver it directly rather than having USPS handle it. I have found DHL to be faster and more reliable overall. I'll keep my fingers crossed that my box arrives safe and sound because I don't want have to argue with a non-US company over any issues. The last time it happened (with another company), it didn't go as well as I had hoped.
> 
> But at least you didn't have to pay customs. Hope that is the case with me as well!
> 
> ...



That bag is awesome. I really want it too. 

And I'm not in the US but I've ordered from Zoeva twice and both times were fantastic. I haven't bought from Zoeva directly in years though because luckily the brand has been available online in Holland for a couple of years. I really hope those new palettes will be available here!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 7, 2016)

So glad there is a thread for this brand! I got the En Taupe palette just before Christmas. OMG I am in love. It took about 2 weeks to get to me, but I'd say it was worth it because I've been using at least one color from that palette every single day since I got it.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 7, 2016)

Corally said:


> That bag is awesome. I really want it too.
> 
> And I'm not in the US but I've ordered from Zoeva twice and both times were fantastic. I haven't bought from Zoeva directly in years though because luckily the brand has been available online in Holland for a couple of years. I really hope those new palettes will be available here!



You're so lucky to have Zoeva available in Holland! Hopefully, you'll be able to get the new palettes soon. This brand is really increasing in popularity, and needs to be available through more online and in-store venues. I'm hoping that eventually someone will carry most of the line in the US!



sullenxriot182 said:


> So glad there is a thread for this brand! I got the En Taupe palette just before Christmas. OMG I am in love. It took about 2 weeks to get to me, but I'd say it was worth it because I've been using at least one color from that palette every single day since I got it.



Yay! I love your glowing review of En Taupe! My package was shipped on January 4, so I have about a week and a half to go to receive it. I'm most excited about trying the En Taupe palette out of the few I bought. The particular shade variations in this palette look so harmonious and beautiful. Can't wait to get my mits on it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

Wait, Zoeva is carried at bloomingdales?


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Wait, Zoeva is carried at bloomingdales?



The palettes were carried at the Space NK boutiques inside Bloomingdale's location during the holiday season. I was hoping it would be permanent!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2016)

awww man.  I need to spend some more time getting to know my Bloomingdales!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 10, 2016)

I see the new stuff is up on the site.  Now I have to debate whether to put in a small order or just get everything I want at once.  I'm leaning towards everything I want at one time.


----------



## ginestra213 (Jan 11, 2016)

I too, had an internal debate. I opted to get some stuff off the website today, and then I'll wait for the rest. It's cheaper and easier to order from Douglas, but it takes a while for the new products to arrive there. Plus Douglas always gives coupons


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 13, 2016)

ginestra213 said:


> I too, had an internal debate. I opted to get some stuff off the website today, and then I'll wait for the rest. It's cheaper and easier to order from Douglas, but it takes a while for the new products to arrive there. Plus Douglas always gives coupons



Great can't wait to hear how you like your new items.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 15, 2016)

My Zoeva online order is still en route. DHL and USPS haven't updated the shipment information since January 5. I'm starting to worry. :/ I'll have to email them next week about this.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 16, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> My Zoeva online order is still en route. DHL and USPS haven't updated the shipment information since January 5. I'm starting to worry. :/ I'll have to email them next week about this.



Finally, USPS updated the status of this package. You guys warned me about this, but I didn't think there would be this much of a delay. So it finally made its way from Germany to San Francisco. Hopefully, I receive it within the next few days!


----------



## ginestra213 (Jan 16, 2016)

I just ordered from them too, and although my shipment was only going from Germany to Austria, my DHL tracking never updated. I logged in one morning, and it said it had left Germany, then DHL arrived an hour later :/ The status just never updated.


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Finally, USPS updated the status of this package. You guys warned me about this, but I didn't think there would be this much of a delay. So it finally made its way from Germany to San Francisco. Hopefully, I receive it within the next few days!



I'm so sorry you had troubles as well. USPS is just annoying. I don't understand how they manage to be so incompetent. I wish Zoeva would offer an alternative where you get DHL to deliver all the way or at least pass over to UPS or FedEx! I wouldn't mind paying extra to ensure a less stressful delivery!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 16, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm so sorry you had troubles as well. USPS is just annoying. I don't understand how they manage to be so incompetent. I wish Zoeva would offer an alternative where you get DHL to deliver all the way or at least pass over to UPS or FedEx! I wouldn't mind paying extra to ensure a less stressful delivery!



I definitely agree! I would pay a bit more to have faster, more reliable delivery. The package has just reached customs. I have ordered from Europe before (cosmetics, accessories, etc.), and this is the slooowest delivery ever. Even if I love the products, I will be wary of ordering from them again in the near future. I'm a big worrier by nature (and I don't like to deal with chargebacks or delivery issues), so I may wait for another stockist to start carrying their products.


----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> The palettes were carried at the Space NK boutiques inside Bloomingdale's location during the holiday season. I was hoping it would be permanent!



Looks like Zoeva is now available on the Bloomies website! Well, just saw two palettes so far, but....!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2016)

It'd be great if Zoeva got a dedicated North American distributor/seller.

On a different note, most of their stuff is available through Selfridges now.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 31, 2016)

just so you guys know zoeva uped its prices recently
mostly for 1€ per brush
this i think the second time they are doing this and they are losing in my book (and a lot of my friends books) the value for money tag


----------



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 6, 2016)

How do you guys feel about these brushes for freelancing? I'm currently in the process of building my kit and so far the large Zoeva brush collection has my attention. I use Sigma but they SHED and haven't lasted me the 5 years that I've had them even with proper washing/care.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2016)

Ugh your sigma brushes shed?  I was looking at those?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 8, 2016)

Blak_Lotus said:


> How do you guys feel about these brushes for freelancing? I'm currently in the process of building my kit and so far the large Zoeva brush collection has my attention. I use Sigma but they SHED and haven't lasted me the 5 years that I've had them even with proper washing/care.



Of the ten Sigmas I've owned (one of which was a GWP; I bought my first ones in late 2010 and added others over the course of about a year or so), five of them are still in my brush stash, and I don't reach for them that often, as I have some higher-quality brushes now that I prefer. One or two of the ones I had shed some.

I've not used any Zoeva brushes myself, but I have heard and read good things about them. They may work for you.


----------



## Corally (Oct 9, 2016)

Blak_Lotus said:


> How do you guys feel about these brushes for freelancing? I'm currently in the process of building my kit and so far the large Zoeva brush collection has my attention. I use Sigma but they SHED and haven't lasted me the 5 years that I've had them even with proper washing/care.



I hate Sigma brushes, so scratchy and they shed like a mofo. Got rid of them many years ago. Can't say much about Zoeva face brushes because I mainly use Real Techniques for face but the eye brushes are great!! Have been using them for years. And I have heard/read many good things about the face brushes (and eye brushes).


----------



## Corally (Oct 9, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> just so you guys know zoeva uped its prices recently
> mostly for 1€ per brush this i think the second time they are doing this and they are losing in my book (and a lot of my friends books) the value for money tag



Zoeva used to be much cheaper indeed. I can still remember the time before they redesigned the brush handles etc. I still have some with the old design lol. I believe the 234 used to be less than €6? Now it's almost €10. The sets are still great value though even though those are also more expensive now. I think I'm going to buy a complete eye set soon because I want some more eye brushes (like I don't have enough haha but I don't want to clean them so often lol).


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, Zoeva is slowly increasing the PR and they're not the affordable brand they once were. It reminds me of how Sigma prices went up drastically when people were pushing it hard on social media. I like my Zoeva brush set (rose gold) but the face brushes aren't the softest things I've ever felt. The eye brushes are fine. I'm 'meh' about the brand lol. I actually find my newer Sigma brushes to be softer.


----------



## Bubek07 (Oct 11, 2016)

i need a couple of face brushes but they are now really exprensive -.-


----------



## boschicka (Oct 11, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i need a couple of face brushes but they are now really exprensive -.-


  Do they ever offer coupons?  Around holidays?


----------



## Shars (Oct 11, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Do they ever offer coupons?  Around holidays?



I don't remember ever seeing any in the two years I've been subscribed to their email newsletter.


----------



## Bubek07 (Oct 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Do they ever offer coupons? Around holidays?



nope
not even free shipping
my friend made a group order for around 1000€ still had to pay shipping n didnt get any GWP or anything like that


but im guessing at some point they will have to


----------



## boschicka (Oct 15, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> nope
> not even free shipping
> my friend made a group order for around 1000€ still had to pay shipping n didnt get any GWP or anything like that
> 
> ...



Ouch.  That's disappointing.  But agreed, if they are growing, they will have to compete eventually.


----------

